# Child Abuse Rate At Zero in Lesbian Households



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/10/lesbians-child-abuse-0-percent_n_781624.html

Quote:


> The paper found that none of the 78 NLLFS adolescents reports having ever been physically or sexually abused by a parent or other caregiver. This contrasts with 26 percent of American adolescents who report parent or caregiver physical abuse and 8.3 percent who report sexual abuse.


Very small sampling size, but fascinating.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, way too small of a sample size to prove ANYTHING. I know lots of non-abusive households. I'm 100% positive there ARE abusive lesbian households out there. And I seriously doubt theres any more abuse in lesbian/gay households than there is in straight households. But I also seriously doubt theres any less.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I actually do think there would be less. If you are a lesbian, and in a committed relationship with another woman, there is pretty much no chance of unintended pregnancy. That alone would remove a huge stress that heterosexual couples can face, one that sometimes does result in abuse.

Do I think that lesbian households are completely free of child abuse, probably not, as sexual identity doesn't really preclude one from being abusive. But I do believe that it would be less due to circumstances of planned child rearing.


----------



## nomadsindiansaints (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
> 
> I actually do think there would be less. If you are a lesbian, and in a committed relationship with another woman, there is pretty much no chance of unintended pregnancy. That alone would remove a huge stress that heterosexual couples can face, one that sometimes does result in abuse.
> 
> Do I think that lesbian households are completely free of child abuse, probably not, as sexual identity doesn't really preclude one from being abusive. But I do believe that it would be less due to circumstances of planned child rearing.


ITA


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

agreed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
> 
> I actually do think there would be less. If you are a lesbian, and in a committed relationship with another woman, there is pretty much no chance of unintended pregnancy. That alone would remove a huge stress that heterosexual couples can face, one that sometimes does result in abuse.
> 
> Do I think that lesbian households are completely free of child abuse, probably not, as sexual identity doesn't really preclude one from being abusive. But I do believe that it would be less due to circumstances of planned child rearing.


----------

